# USC Essay Formatting? (Film & TV Production)



## CJR (Nov 12, 2020)

Does anybody know if for the one-page long collaboration question essays — is there any formatting we need to follow? Basically — I’m wondering if I can do 10 pt font single spaced to keep it to one page or is there a font size/ spacing rule we should follow? Have scoured their info and haven’t found anything. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tammy (Nov 12, 2020)

For the 2021 Fall application, USC asks applicants to combine successful and fail experience into one document and no more than 2 pages.  USC doesn't specifically stipulate the format like NYU, but I still recommend 12 pt font with times new roman. And if you need more space, you can choose single-spaced or 1.5 spaced.


----------



## CJR (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah hahaha as I was writing the post I was like man i need to just edit this down. If anyone else has applied before/ has advice let me know, but thank you so much for the advice, I don’t want to seem like I’m cheating the instructions/ don’t want it to be a pain to read either.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2020)

Has anyone contacted the admissions department for their font and formatting rules?


----------



## CJR (Nov 12, 2020)

No I stupidly did not, Have been working with 6 am call times aka waking up at 3:30 am every day, totally meant to, and now feel worried it’ll look bad that I’m asking like 48 hrs before the due date hahaha (due this Sunday) idk is it better to still ask or just be conservative in my formatting?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2020)

CJR said:


> No I stupidly did not, Have been working with 6 am call times aka waking up at 3:30 am every day, totally meant to, and now feel worried it’ll look bad that I’m asking like 48 hrs before the due date hahaha (due this Sunday) idk is it better to still ask or just be conservative in my formatting?


I don't think it can hurt to ask honestly. It'll show you're trying to make sure you're doing it right.


----------



## nycactor7467 (Nov 12, 2020)

I actually did reach out to the admissions department with this exact same question! Here was their response:

*Thanks for your interest in SCA. The only formatting required is that which is specified on our website. So single- or double-spacing is fine. 12pt Times New Roman is often standard, too.

Best,
SCA*


----------



## CJR (Nov 13, 2020)

Omg THANK YOU + thank you to good advice from everyone else as well — this is so, so helpful


----------



## Frankie Bones (Nov 14, 2020)

I think single spacing is fine. If you do I would try to steer clear of 10 point font as it’s hard on the eyes and if you do cram a whole page of single spaced text in with that font size, you’ve likely been too wordy!  Just my 2 cents.  Their mention of 12 point Roman as being standard kind of implies you’re not doing yourself or anyone any favors to drop to 10 (unless you have proportionately less than 1 page of text).  I think mine was 12 point Calibri but not totally certain.  Definitely stayed with 12 and not 10 in any case.


----------



## CJR (Nov 14, 2020)

Hahaha yes thank you so much — I’ll do 12 pt single spaced — essay will probably end up being better if I’m forced to cut too


----------

